# Aqua-Glo vs. Life-Glo Lights



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Some of you might be familiar with my new 125 set up. I am having trouble finding the right lights. I had sun-glo and they were just too bright and yellow. I then tried Aqua-Glo and they were too dim and too blue. I traded them out for some that my LFS said would have a little white and pink, but alas i took them home that they were too dim and too blue.

So I am thinking about going with Life-Glo. I have not seen it on so i know nothing about it. Could anyone tell me if this is the light that it seems I am looking for? Thanks


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

What are you looking for? Life-Glo is 6700k I believe so it should be more of a white light. Do you only have room for one bulb over your 125? If not I would try combining a life-glo (or a daylight bulb from Lowes 6500k), with an aqua-glo or power-glo. I have done both ways and love the pure white light that results from the mix. (bulbs in the 65-6700k range tend to be a little too green, and bulbs like aqua and power-glow tend to be too purple) together they work :thumb:

- I have never used a Life-glo as they seemed a little pricey. I used a GE daylight bulb as mentioned above.


----------

